
Show HN: Asteria – The next gen interface for your autonomous life - lowglow
http://getasteria.com/?referrer=hn
======
wingerlang
I have literally NO idea what this product is about, especially from the
website.

Tapping explore shows unrelated projects which is even more confusing.

------
lowglow
We're looking at bringing some good people on board with the prototyping! :)

